# Abtastrate/Bittiefe bei USB Headset ändern



## Ahnedos (14. Juli 2010)

*Abtastrate/Bittiefe bei USB Headset ändern*

Hallo,
ich besitze seit längerem ein Razer Megalodon 7.1 USB Headset, und frage mich, 
warum ich bei Windows 7 die Abtastrate & Bittiefe nicht ändern kann.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bei meiner Soundkarte kann ich z.B. 96k Hz Studioqualität einstellen,
und wieso bei meinem Headset nur bis 48k Hz?

Danke im Voraus.

MfG


----------



## Herbboy (15. Juli 2010)

*AW: Abtastrate/Bittiefe bei USB Headset ändern*

Kann sein, dass das Headset das einfach nicht unterstützt. 96 KHz ist an sich für den Normaluser eigentlich nicht nötig, das unterstützen auch nicht alle Chips, braucht auch mehr Leistung. Es würde bei sehr guten Boxen+Gehör EVENTUELL einen kleinen Vorteil bei den sehr hohen Tönen geben, aber auch nur, wenn das Ausgangsmaterial auch schon 96Khz hätte. Wenn das Ausgangsmaterial weniger hat, nutzt das ganze eh nix.

An sich benutzt man 96KHz eher bei Aufnahmen, damit bei mehrfacher Bearbeitung nix verloren geht, vor allem, wenn irgendwelche Filter und Effekte die bereits vorhandene Audiodatei bearbeiten und eine neue "auspucken", und am Ende - für die CD oder den Film - nimmt man dann die üblichen 44KHz.

Es ist NICHT so, nicht mal ansatzweise, dass der Klang mit 96KHz mehr als doppelt "so gut" ist wie mit 44 oder 48.


----------



## Brother Kador (15. Juli 2010)

*AW: Abtastrate/Bittiefe bei USB Headset ändern*

ein gutes beispiel für HD-Audio gäbes auf der N.I.N - Website , die immer mal wieder Stücke/Alben auch in wirklich goter qualli zum runterladen anbieten ^^ 
(4608 kbps \ 96 khz -> wenn jetzt nur noch die boxen eine spuuur besser wären )


----------



## Ahnedos (15. Juli 2010)

*AW: Abtastrate/Bittiefe bei USB Headset ändern*

Aber das Headset unterstützt ja bis 96k Hz, deshalb müsste ich das doch auch einstellen können. Und ob es einen nur kleinen Unterschied macht, oder mehr Leistung braucht, ist mir eigentlich egal, weil ich möchte einfach nur wissen, warum ich diese Einstellung nicht ändern kann.

Naja, danke für die Antworten.


----------



## Herbboy (15. Juli 2010)

*AW: Abtastrate/Bittiefe bei USB Headset ändern*

Wo steht denn, dass es 96 unterstützt? Wenn das wirklich so wäre, dann müßte es an den Treibern liegen, dass es geht oder nicht geht. Oder es ist ein Missverständnis: vlt. kann der Soundchip 96KHz "unterstüzen" im Sinne von "Dateien mit 96KHz können benutzt werden", aber der Chip selbst geht maximal bis 48KHz...? Es gibt ja auch zB Videoplayer, die "HD-fähig" sind, also HD-Videos abspielen können, aber selber nur in zB 640x480 darstellen.


----------



## Ahnedos (15. Juli 2010)

*AW: Abtastrate/Bittiefe bei USB Headset ändern*

Das könnte auch sein, aber wieso ist diese Einstellung dann grau, sodass ich sie nicht ändern kann? Eigentlich müsste ich die Abtastrate ja auch herunter stellen können.
Vielleicht liegt es an den Windows USB Soundtreibern...


----------



## Herbboy (15. Juli 2010)

*AW: Abtastrate/Bittiefe bei USB Headset ändern*

Besorg mal aktuellste Treiber auch für Board, aktualisiere Windows - es kann aber sein, dass es mit den aktuellen Headsettreibern einfach nicht mehr geht, evlt. auch, da die Treiber so auch stabiler laufen.


----------



## Ahnedos (15. Juli 2010)

*AW: Abtastrate/Bittiefe bei USB Headset ändern*

Ich halte meine Treiber immer aktuell, und fürs Headset gibts nur die Razer Firmware, die auch aktuell ist. Es könnte also nur an den Windows USB-Audiogerät Treibern liegen, die aber auch aktuell sind.


----------

